# Massive Seat load + NOS prewar tubes & Shelby stem



## bobcycles (Oct 17, 2022)

Big spring hairpin brooks type leather bicycle saddles as shown.   These are NOS but do you have some minor shelf wear they do look good thick heavy formed leather saddles.  I believe they were manufactured in 1970s or 80s. 
Variety of antique bicycle tubes for display possibly usable but untested, neat boxes also as found Shelby bicycle stem + New Old  Stock 1940s Persons men’s seat top onlywith stitched binding edge.  
Deal or no deal for everything shown!   Seats in bag are identical to one on far left.

Bobcycles@aol.com
Or pm here


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 17, 2022)

$40


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 18, 2022)

Nd


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2022)

$125


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 18, 2022)

Nd


----------

